# Aux audio input in E60?



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

My dealer says that it isn't available. Is he wrong? I could swear I saw somewhere that people were doing this.


----------



## credit777 (Aug 9, 2005)

I found this on the E60 Board. I've got a service appt. scheduled on my E60 on 9/6 and one of the things I've asked them to do is install the aux input retrofit. The service manager immediately responded with "Is this for an IPOD? We don't have the wires for the IPOD!"

I didn't argue. I just repeated that I'd like the aux input retrofit installed. He said he'd do it. I offered to e-mail the installation instructions (see attached) - and he asked me to bring them with me when I drop off the car.

I am so sick of playing my IPOD through the FM radio - sounds soooooo bad.

Try giving these instructions to your dealership...maybe it will help them see the light!


----------



## jackh5 (Jan 10, 2006)

do they charge for the aux input installation??


----------



## Bmr boy (Jan 11, 2006)

how much was the aux input equip? is that avail at the dealer? i have a 2002 325ci and wondering if i can hook up sirius to the head??-


----------



## beetstephen (Aug 4, 2010)

*best to get aux and usb fitted at the same time*

its really best to get an aux plus usb fitted at the same time takes about 1 hour , this will charge the ipod if you buy the special bmw aux ipod usb cable £44 from bmw £9.99 from hong kong same item this will allow the ipod to be charged and played through the idrive , you dont have to touch the ipod once connected , all lists and tracks come up on the idrive screen and yopu can use the steering wheel controls also cost around £260 fitted at bmw with a software update i think hope this helps steve


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

steve - will this work on the E60? (And do yo realize this thread is 4 years old?)


----------



## beetstephen (Aug 4, 2010)

*yes it will work*

hi mate yes i realised its 4 yrs old mate and this will work in an E60 also there is another option a dension gateway 500 for the bmw E60 this is a box of tricks that gives you lots of imputs as long as you have a auto changer all you do is unplug the autochanger and plug the dension in and then the autochanger back into the dension this is a very easy fit phones work off it playstations mps`s ipod it has a usb connection and many more takes about 10 mins to self fit on an E60 if it has a autochanger if the car is newer than 2007 it will be mp3 compatable the firmware on the car if before then you will have to check by burning an mp3 disk and trying playing it to see if it shows in the idrive if it doesnt then you need to go to bmw for a firmware update takes about 10 mins my friends was done for free ok in the uk so there are you option ok hope this helps steve hope this helps dave forgot to say the densions are not cheap between 250 on ebay to 320 from shop but you do have to order for the E60 OK


----------



## Danger (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a question.. My e60 plays mp3.. but im looking for the best option to play music through my phone, via bluetooth a2dp or any other way.. I was wondering if the aux input has CD-Like sound quality or is it worse? I was thinking of getting the Griffin Bluetrip since i can easily connect it in the aux by the rear seat so it wont be visible but i first want to find out that the sounds quality is good through the aux.. Any other recomendations for other devices??

Here is the item
http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Technology-BlueTrip-iPhone-Smartphones/dp/B004KPLS7K/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_0


----------



## beetstephen (Aug 4, 2010)

*Hi dave from yhe uk*

i have tested my phone through the reaer seat aux and the sound quality seems fine, i went a different route my multichanger was removed by BMW and a USB STROKE AUX IMPUT WAS FITTED INTO MY GLOVE BOX WHERE THE AUTOCHANGER WAS AND THE CAR REPROGRAMED I THINK THE TOTAL COST WAS £199 I THINK THATS ABOUT $250 AND THERE I CONNECT MY IPOD BUT ALSO I CAN CONNECT MY CELL BUT I HAVE TESTED MY AUX WITH MY CELL SEEMS TO SOUND VERY GOOD DONT KNOW DAVE ABOUT THROUGH THE BLUETOOTH


----------



## beetstephen (Aug 4, 2010)

*What year is your e60*

dave if you e60 is newer than 2007 check in the arm rest below the phone snapin adapter , that there isnt a usb and aux in there its usually right in the back in uk models 2007 and newer if it is there thats your best option but i do know the desion 500 is a very good bit of kit but a bit pricey but easy to fit and that will take your phone ipod any usb item


----------



## focal (Jan 23, 2006)

the install has been done. Funny thing is I had to travel from Toronto, Canada to Detroit/Birmingham for family and was able to get the install done at Erhard BMW. The same dealer that had the install instructions floating here.

Erhard BMW knew about the Aux input cable and quoted me a fair rate compared to the excessive rates that the Toronto BMW dealers quoted me. Although their tech did go over the quoted time a bit so I'm sure they'll quote the correct time for the next customer. Given that all new BMW have USB ports, this modification will get rarer and rarer.

As for the quality of the Aux in, it's definitely not as good as in my other car with an aftermarket deck. it is noticeably down in volume, but not awful. The drive home was immensely more enjoyable with a full selection of 1300+ songs on my iphone though. Our E60 has no MP3 capability and not buying new CD's for ages, it's really only a FM radio. Pretty hard on long distance drives. I did have a line out adaptor for my iPhone. The volume was definitely dependent on the recording still. all tracks are recorded lossless AAC, but more up to date pop definitely was louder and loud enough. Some tracks from older artists were softer and road noise definitely could overwhelm the tracks. I didn't want to crank up the volume too high as gain noise started to show. 

I did the modification removing the in line board. I didn't install first the cable before mod, so I have no comparison with or without the board inline.

I do have an audio upgrade booked in another 10 days (new 4" components + amp). my overall volume/gain will be improved so I should get to a more acceptable level with my Aux input source. although it's still relative and I'll have to be careful switching back to CD or Radio


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Lossless AAC? Is there such a thing?


----------



## Bud B (Sep 29, 2013)

Cancel Post


----------



## Rattle (Dec 23, 2014)

Getting an aux plus usb fitted at the same time takes about 1 hour ,I suggest.


----------

